# TTOC Charity experience ,Snetterton 18/11 *see post 1*



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all , as most of you local guys know I have been asked by the Charity race experience to try to arrange a static display of TT's at Snetterton race circuit on the 18th of November.

There will be around 15 other clubs displaying cars as well as dealers. The main idea of the day is for paying customers to pay a certain amount to experience a passenger ride round the circuit with all proceeds going to charity.

We have up to 20 places available.

Please see the link below :

http://www.charityraceexperience.com/

This meet will be in lieu of the meet proposed for the 11th , the weekend prior.

It should be a great day out and begins at 9am and finishes at 1600pm , the cost per car is £5.00 , again this goes to charity.

Looking forward to this.

Updated information for Sunday : As the wording below says we will need to be in place quite a bit before the gates open , so my plan is for us all to meet at 0815 at the ticket gates just past the main entrance then we can all drive in together. Sorry for the early start but if not there may be issues getting in as detailed below.

All key organisers will be wearing Orange Hi-vis vests with "CRE Organiser" on the back if they are required on the day.

When you first arrive: Entry Fee £5 per vehicle.

Don't forget there is a £5 per car entry to the site whether you are an organiser, a volunteer, a driver or even the local Mayor. This is a charity race day and the aim is to make money for the charity. Please ensure all involved in the day are made aware of this as it is not the fault of the guys taking money at the gate, they are volunteers too!

Gates will open from 6am. All clubs need to be parked and stationary by 8.30am

Please be advised, we are expecting Race trailers and Race transporters so we need to keep the main road to the pit area clear at all times.

Cheers

Neil

Who is coming :

1)Neilc
2)Jamman
3)Ruffmeister
4)Fredwa
5)Mark.c
6)Ryanmtt
7)Richyboy
8 Millepeed
9)Kevtga
10)Bucky
11)Williamo
12)Gareth50
13)Mcockaday
14)noidea
15)Nobby
16)J_Ritchie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ayyyyyyyyyyyeee looking forward to it


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Ayyyyyyyyyyyeee looking forward to it


Your buying lunch :wink: You owe me :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Ayyyyyyyyyyyeee looking forward to it
> ...


You're :-*


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool Neil see you and the rest then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Cool Neil see you and the rest then
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See you then Rich


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Ayeeeeeee. Be there aswell,so its Neils shout for lunch then. Hope they do double portions for James.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

mark.c said:


> Ayeeeeeee. Be there aswell,so its Neils shout for lunch then. Hope they do double portions for James.


Poor little James :-* Nah its James treat , he owes me :wink:


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

A free lunch for all the pain he put you through last fri evening :lol: Sounds Fair..


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## fredwa (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah looking forward to it first local meet.

Neil-you fancy convoying it from the north!!plus any one else north Norfolk way.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

fredwa said:


> Yeah looking forward to it first local meet.
> 
> Neil-you fancy convoying it from the north!!plus any one else north Norfolk way.


Sounds good Freddie , that will be me and my brother then


----------



## fredwa (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool yeah was gonna ask if your bro was coming.

Look forward to it, have a good weekend pal


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Cromer 12 finger possseeeeee :-*

Picture of Mark, Neils brother (uncle and father)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> The Cromer 12 finger possseeeeee :-*
> 
> Picture of Mark, Neils brother (uncle and father)


Hey where did you get my personal photo from :?


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

A good looking lad. :-*

Enjoy your Kings Lynn double Sunday lunch James. [smiley=baby.gif]

In the land of 1.8 T power this weekend..


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

fredwa said:


> Cool yeah was gonna ask if your bro was coming.
> 
> Look forward to it, have a good weekend pal


#

Hi Freddy, After flashing you a few times on the Aylsham bypass,it was good to finally meet you at ADI, I will be going ,so a convoy sounds cool. Bring your CB radio.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Family picture of Mark and Neil "cousins" :wink: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Family picture of Mark and Neil "cousins" :wink: :wink:


Hey james , how did you get our best family photo :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all , as most of you local guys know I have been asked by the Charity race experience to try to arrange a static display of TT's at Snetterton race circuit on the 18th of November.

There will be around 15 other clubs displaying cars as well as dealers. The main idea of the day is for paying customers to pay a certain amount to experience a passenger ride round the circuit with all proceeds going to charity.

Please see the link below :

http://www.charityraceexperience.com/

This meet will be in lieu of the meet proposed for the 11th , the weekend prior.

It should be a great day out and begins at 9am and finishes at 1600pm , the cost per car is £5.00 , again this goes to charity.

Looking forward to this.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm in :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Me too


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Me too , oh I am organising :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just to say this isn't just restricted to local TT owners , anyone out there who fancies a great day out just post in , it is well worth a trip out.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> I am in


Thats great news  , will let everyone know times etc nearer the time.

Neil


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > I am in
> ...


Yes that would be good thanks ;-)


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

Aye, Up for that Bro.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mark.c said:


> Aye, Up for that Bro.


 :wink:


----------



## Williamo (Jul 22, 2010)

Sounds great, I'm up for this and will be my first East Anglian meet


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good day.....count me in please


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome on board looks like this is shaping up to be a good meet


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh looking good just hope the norfolk weather can hold off for the day


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

richyboy said:


> Yeh looking good just hope the norfolk weather can hold off for the day


That will be a no judging from this weekend just gone.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Bucky said:


> Sounds like a good day.....count me in please





Williamo said:


> Sounds great, I'm up for this and will be my first East Anglian meet


Great news I will add you guys to the list


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Neil

Thanks for your pm, count me in for this, may need to leave before the end though

Gareth


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

neilc said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good day.....count me in please
> ...


Thanks Neil, looking forward to it and meeting other forum members. I shall be bringing my son.....he wants a ride out on the track 

Fingers crossed for the weather


----------



## fredwa (Aug 28, 2012)

mark.c said:


> fredwa said:
> 
> 
> > Cool yeah was gonna ask if your bro was coming.
> ...


Was good to see you too, will keep an eye out when next driving to reciprocate the flashing lol see you then


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Thanks for your pm, count me in for this, may need to leave before the end though
> 
> Gareth


Great Gareth , been a while since I saw you last so look forward to that.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

im in see you there.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> im in see you there.


Cheers Vince , see you there


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Anymore interested in joining us next w.end 

We need to show those other car clubs we mean business....should be a great day


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

millepeed said:


> im in see you there.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> > im in see you there.
> ...


hey james thanx for that long time no see . (which is good because it was usally when tt had gone wrong :lol: )
but coffee n cake always available bud.
lillas car is not quite a show car but she still loves it . looking foward to seeing you all n catch up on the gossup.
see you all soon
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well guys so far we have 13 TT's attending. It would be great to get up to the allocated 20 spaces , so anyone out there wanting a superb day out then get involved.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> Well guys so far we have 13 TT's attending. It would be great to get up to the allocated 20 spaces , so anyone out there wanting a superb day out then get involved.


Good turn out Neil 13 TT's :O


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes you are right Ryan but would really love to get to nearer 20 TT's , so come on you guys get involved , it will be a fun day out and all for charity too.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Would be awesome to get 20 ! Come on guys & girls !!


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in, been waiting to make sure I can make it, looking good. 
What time have we got to be there? I may not be there really early, can I still get on the display?
Sorry for all the questions. 
Be good to meet up, it will be my first meet.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> I'm in, been waiting to make sure I can make it, looking good.
> What time have we got to be there? I may not be there really early, can I still get on the display?
> Sorry for all the questions.
> Be good to meet up, it will be my first meet.


Great , would be good to see you for the first time. I will be posting arrival times very soon but looking like gates open at 9am so we will need to be set up just before so maybe meet at 0845 at the main gate where they sell the tickets , but I will confirm this soon.

And if you are late I am sure that will still be fine too.

Neil


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok Neil cheers, the weather is looking ok for Sunday at the moment. Fingers crossed.

Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Upto 16 cars now guys which is fantastic !! Just a few more needed to get to 20.

I am just waiting for news about what time they expect us to be set up by so will keeo you all posted.

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Please see post 1 for updated info.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Neil, I will aim to arrive at 8.00. Suppose I should think about giving the old girl a clean.....wheres the wife!!! :lol:


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

16 cars sweet


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

lilla ya car is gona be on show im on 16hr shifts so ya better give it a clean, but if you want it super looking clean get james round feed him a cake n he might just clean it for you.  
see you all there.
vince


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

millepeed said:


> lilla ya car is gona be on show im on 16hr shifts so ya better give it a clean, but if you want it super looking clean get james round feed him a cake n he might just clean it for you.
> see you all there.
> vince


Fed James a chicken madras and see the results. [smiley=fireman.gif]

See you there guys.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Some of us are still working :twisted:

See you all there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well its looking like the weather is going to be kind so thats good news  I take it everyone has now seen the latest info on post 1 with arrival times etc

Any queries just post in or PM me.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## mark.c (Sep 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> Some of us are still working :twisted:
> 
> See you all there


Must have been a busy night on da streets of Kings Lynn then... :-*


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

ok got home n lillas tt not clean. its dark. but got to have a go at polishing it. cant have it looking like its been on a dirt track.
anyone want to meet near kings lynn or on the way
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> ok got home n lillas tt not clean. its dark. but got to have a go at polishing it. cant have it looking like its been on a dirt track.
> anyone want to meet near kings lynn or on the way
> vince


Nobby is coming in my old QS Vince , he might meet you first.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Have a good day guys, out on the lash tonight so can't make it.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

paul4281 said:


> Have a good day guys, out on the lash tonight so can't make it.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


Have a good night Paul


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Have a good day guys, out on the lash tonight so can't make it.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


Cheers Paul , next time then , have a great night.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, will try for the next (Christmas?) meet. 

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

thats it all done. looks good in the dark. see you all in the morning. will be at tesco getting fuel at 7.00am if antone wants to meet up the off to snetterton


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok guys see you all bright and early. Any problems give me a call on 07949631001.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Weather looks good for tomorrow....sweet 

Spent most of today cleaning her 8) see you all in the morning


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

Bucky said:


> Weather looks good for tomorrow....sweet
> 
> Spent most of today cleaning her 8) see you all in the morning


 nice car.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Have a good day guys.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Great day had by all with a decent turnout too. Lots of very nice cars on display and some stunning race cars out on track made for an enjoyable day out for everyone.

Was good to see some new faces , and look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry you couldn't make it cousin [smiley=bigcry.gif] See you soon.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Great meet as usual, thanks Neil for organising


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh cheers Neil sorry didn't see you all go was in the que for an hour but made it in the end I got a sierra cosworth great fun. Thanks everyone had a great day see you all soon


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great day out and an awesome turnout :mrgreen: Thanks Neil for organising. Was good to meet some new faces too

Apologies I didn't get to say bye to everyone

Good to hear you got a ride out in the end Rich. Sierra Cosworth too! Nice


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah glad you got a ride out Rich ! In a cossie too :O


----------



## fredwa (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah great day, and weather to suit, thanks for organising Neil..

Sorry couldn't stay till all the end , was good to meet you all.

Hopefully see you guys soon

Freddie


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Great day, cheers Neil, sorry I missed you all to say goodbye was in the que also, finally got a ride in an Alfa 155. Car was rough but was a good ride. 
Had a ride in a mini earlier on the 100 circuit, that was quality.
Roll on the next meet


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yeah great so happy you all had a fantastic time don't worry about me stuck in a switch room/roof void in Derby still trying to find an earth/110/240 fault.

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Neil, good to meet other members, great weather and some really cool retro cars on display/track.

Makes me feel old, but loving the ford escort mk1 and 2 that were there.


----------

